# Lost a Chickadee



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

There was an obviously injured or ill chickadee sitting on the suet basket this morning--I caught it easily by just walking up to it. I kept it warm and whisked it off to the wildlife center (20 mins. away) but it died on the way.  I know you lose some, but this is disheartening. Chickadees are one of my favorite wild birds. I don't know what was wrong with it. It was very weak and seemed to have trouble grasping with its right foot, which appeared slightly swollen.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Birdmom,

I'm sorry to hear about the little chickadee, they're also a favorite of mine since childhood. I wonder if you should change the feeder just in case there was a transmittable illness involved?

fp


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, I was thinking I should scrub out the suet feeder and replace it with a new block. It's getting low anyway. I scrub out my other two feeders on a regular basis.

Last year I caught a female lesser goldfinch with salmonella (I think) and successfully rehabbed her myself by injecting her with a drop of injectable Baytril and following up with medicated drinking water. But this little guy was so tiny I didn't dare try that. Anyway, I don't know what it was. Salmonella seems a possibility since it's common.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the little chickadee passed away, while you were in-route to the wildlife center. How terribly sad.

It is good you were able to catch him though to keep whatever the little guy had from spreading, by cleaning your feeder to prevent any further infections.

Thank you for your care and concern over all our wild birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, you gave it a good shot. The teenies like chickadees and nuthatches don't have much body mass to help fight off some of the nasties. Sure hurts though - they feel like a little cotton ball in your hands. So sweet.

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry the little didn't make it.
Thanks for trying.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cathy, 

Sorry to hear this...on your Birthday of all days You did your best and tried to get it help and that is all that anyone can do as you know. They are such small, fragile birds to begin with and I'm sure it doesn't take much for them to be hurt.

I hope your day went a little better later on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

im so sorry to hear about the chickadee; they are wonderful birds. i know how disheartening it is to lose them before you even get a chance to help, years ago, i lost a robin with severe cat wounds, before i could do much to help. but at least they passed in a safe warm place instead of out in the cold. you did what you could; they are such tiny sweet birds.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks, guys. Yes, it was a sad note on my birthday, but the rest of the day went better. I cleaned the feeder and put out a fresh suet block. None of the other wild birds look sick.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about the little chickadee or chickadee-dee-dee as I call them. What friendly little souls they are.

Although I agree it was wise to clean the suet feeder, I'd like to think maybe he or she was just old and you offered him an easy meal during his last moments. Thanks for trying to save him.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I am sorry too to hear about the bird you found. Chikadees I have found are more panicky than other birds. I have many at my feeder but have never seen a sick one yet. They are so quick to flight at any sign of danger or even movement and sound. I can never get near them like I can to the pigeons who are always on the lookout for a better meal or an extra treat.

Cameron.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Actually our chickadee visitors, and I call them "Chickadee-dee-dees" too, Leslie  , though wary of everything else seem fairly comfortable with humans. They let me get pretty close. I guess they feel safe here.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Did you know that the number of "...dees..." increases with the danger level? When I walk through the yard, I usually only rate 2 or 3. However, if a cat comes into the yard, they'll sound off "Chickadee-dee-dee-dee-dee!!!".


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

TerriB, 
I did not know that, so OMGoodness, guess I need to monitor the # of dees I do, when talking to them, wouldn't want to alarm  them unnecessarily  They and the feral pidgies are the only ones that never shy away when I'm filling feeders or scattering seed. Love 'em to pieces, that's for sure 
Birdmom, so sorry that you lost the little one  but you did your best, bless you!
Carol


----------

